

Empirical Studies on Software Quality Mythology - tabo
http://www.infoq.com/news/2009/10/exploding-myths

======
10ren
_TDD improves quality but takes longer_

 _this increase in development time is offset by the by the reduced
maintenance costs_ [in future]

Seems it's better to forgo TDD if you need something out the door ASAP, but
you'll have increased future maintenance cost if you stick with that codebase
(i.e. it's not a throwaway prototype).

~~~
narag
I'd like to see a study that _compares_ TDD not with "nothing" but with other
methods of achieving quality. I had a very good experience with code
revisions. Assertions seem to be demonstrably helpful too.

------
seanc
So as I was reading the article I clicked on a bunch of the papers, queuing
them up for a later purchase decision.

But they're all open! Yay Microsoft!

So much for my long weekend...

